# SLASH AFD 100 For Sale (new)



## prater76

Hey everyone I am selling a new (less than an hour played) Marshall AFD 100, It comes with all original packaging, marshall tshirt, book, cert of authenticity, footswitch and all the goodies from marshall. Amp is flawless in every way possible. 

I'm not including endless description because if your on this forum you already know all about this beast from Marshall. I have pics and any info you need just email me here.

I am located in Detroit Mi. Local buyers I will throw in a free jcm800 4x12 cab with 75 watt speakers. it's ugly and old but sounds great....lol

I own a home improvement company so I am able to take credit cards via paypal or I will take a bank issued money order.... 

$2800.00 obo


----------



## V-man

1. Rules state you must post a price to post in the WTS, so throw a dart on the wall, add an "or OBO" and you're set. 


2. FWIW, yours may be in nicer shape than another for sale but, used is still _used_ and whomever buys this undoubtedly nice amp is still out of warranty coverage. 


3. Good luck on your "Like-new" AFD sale!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Pictures?


----------



## ColonelPootron

Got any coupons?


----------



## CaptainZero

Good luck, but not another thread where someone thinks their shit is new when it's used. :Ohno:


----------



## prater76

I was the first to even open the box, if you go buy from a local music store and pay (new) retail price for a head it will have hours and hours of play time on it from hundreds of people trying it out but yet you will still pay full price. I bought this and don't like it simple as that. So yes it it new in every sense of the word.


----------



## prater76

It wont let me post pics here. Send me your email and I will send you the pics.


----------



## LP Freak

No different than buying a car.....drive it off the lot and it's used.


----------



## John 14:6

I thought Marshall had a transferable warranty policy where the warranty would transfer to another buyer if you sold an amp.


----------



## CaptainZero

Sorry man, I already have one. There was just a thrad a couple of weeks ago where everyone was arguing if something was new or not.


----------



## LP Freak

John 14:6 said:


> I thought Marshall had a transferable warranty policy where the warranty would transfer to another buyer if you sold an amp.


 Nope

Marshall Amplifiers USA Division Warranty.


----------



## peterichardz

V-man said:


> 1. Rules state you must post a price to post in the WTS, so throw a dart on the wall, add an "or OBO" and you're set.



*With all due respect V-man, here are the "Rules" as in the sticky at the top. *


Marshallforum has no affiliation with any businesses using this section, nor is responsible in any way for any transactions taking place as a result of these ads. 

All transactions and business are to be conducted privately between parties and should not take place on this site.

No third party ads or commercial ads of any kind are allowed in this section.

Thanks,

David
Marshallforum.com 

*That said, I do think we should have to include a price AND location.*


----------



## Micky

prater76 said:


> It wont let me post pics here. Send me your email and I will send you the pics.



You can post photos at TinyPic and link them here for free.
Or open a photoBucket account and post/link them there for free.
Lots of options.

And it DOES help if you post a price and your location...


----------



## Bloodrock

If you're looking to turn a big profit on a used amp that sold for much less new, I'd suggest going to fleabay. This forum is where Marshall bros cut each other reasonable deals because we want to share Marshall awesomeness, not make big profits at others expense.... just sayin.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Let him ask whatever he wishes. This is a Marshall forum and those who know about such things will either buy it or not. The market will take care of itself here.


----------



## ColonelPootron

I Offer 2200..............................................................Reichsmark.


----------



## FennRx

this whole ad is full of win


----------



## The Ozzk

This thread is gonna be juicy...


----------



## lurjus

2800.


----------



## shredless

but he will gladly accept your credit card number


----------



## The Ozzk

Just for the record, I see AFD's go for $1600 all day long used.


----------



## Billyblades

Damn ... 1 hr of playtime.... does it suk that bad?


----------



## duncan11

The Ozzk said:


> Just for the record, I see AFD's go for $1600 all day long used.



not on ebay!!


----------



## The Ozzk

duncan11 said:


> not on ebay!!



Nope. I usually try the amp before buying. The AFD sounds good but it's not for everybody.


----------



## Bieling3

"Brisk" business at the Marshall Forum, once again. Maybe not in the usual way that term is used...


----------



## NewReligion

Send me $2800 and I will FIND you a AFD100 plus a 1960A and have it shipped directly to you. US 48 only of course.


----------



## Wycked Lester

prater76 said:


> So yes it it new in every sense of the word.



Sorry bra, ... if you own it, it ain't new. Its really THAT simple.


----------



## NewReligion

Didn't wish to offend anyone but the price seems a "bit" steep to me.


----------



## MarshallSlash

NewReligion said:


> Didn't wish to offend anyone but the price seems a "bit" steep to me.



because it is! it's like those listings you see on fleabay that have a BIN for $3,400 for a VM head and $120 shipping lol


----------



## wurs

PM sent


----------



## The Ozzk

I smell multi-nickage to avoid foot in mouthness


----------



## brp

2400 is around the mean average recently on ebay, w/ all the swag included.
One did sell for 2875 in early Dec. on there.


----------



## roddy

I'll give you $100 USD for the amp. Then I will record a video of me throwing the amp off a truck doing 100 MPH down the highway with a stick of dynamite attached and blow it straight to hell!! It'll be worth every cent trust me. Lets get these PoS' off the market.


----------



## Söulcaster

brp said:


> 2400 is around the mean average recently on ebay, w/ all the swag included.
> One did sell for 2875 in early Dec. on there.



Wow they are holding there value,,,,,nice.


----------



## brp

Söulcaster said:


> Wow they are holding there value,,,,,nice.




They've actually gone up since then on ebay. Guys cashing in after having it awhile and realizing that now with some of the novelty wearing off for them, they can sell it for more than they paid, buy another amp and pocket some dough, and will have gotten to play it since new for free.

One is on my local CL for $1500 right now though.


----------



## big dooley

roddy said:


> I'll give you $100 USD for the amp. Then I will record a video of me throwing the amp off a truck doing 100 MPH down the highway with a stick of dynamite attached and blow it straight to hell!! It'll be worth every cent trust me. Lets get these PoS' off the market.


----------



## Classic Rocker

I wonder if it ever sold? I own one that I bought new and I never opened it, so it's still factory sealed with plastic over the box. 

So is it new or used?


----------



## Georgiatec

Not new...just unused. Would be out of warranty now, so if a buyer got a problem due to manufacturer fault they would be on their own. New products come with a factory warranty from date of original purchase, which is running although you've never removed the packaging.


----------



## keiffer76

Lol.


----------



## slide222

has the warranty run out yet ?


----------



## gmech12002

is this amp still for sale?


----------

